# (KY) Black LR stud avalable.



## roger jernigan (Feb 26, 2011)

KNOCK EM DEAD MAX. 2 Year old black lab, Max has his obedience training, forced fetched, and hand singles. Max comes from a excelent blood line. stud fee is $350.00 if interested contact Roger at 270-338-9511 or email at [email protected]


----------

